# Aldi Notebook Medion Akoya P7618 (MD 98580)



## Jobo0004a (5. Mai 2011)

Guten Mittag,

Ein Freund von mir hat sich folgenes Notebook von Aldi für 659 Euro gekauft. Ist das Notebook wirklich zu gebrauchen oder nur eine Fehlinvestition? Bzw. gibt es billigere Varianten von anderen Herstellern mit der gleichen/besseren Leistung? Aldi Pc´s sind oft eine Fehlinvestition, deshalb frage ich  bei euch lieber noch einmal nach ob das P/L-Verhältnis von diesem Notebook besser als das übliche von Aldi-Systemen ist. Noch kann er es umtauschen 

Hier mal nen Test von der PC-Bild:
Test: Aldi-Notebook Medion Akoya P7618 (MD 98580) - COMPUTER BILD

Der Bild-Zeitung (egal in welcher Form) misstraue ich automatisch, also was sagt ihr zu diesem NotebooK?

Liebe Grüße,
Jobo


----------



## poiu (5. Mai 2011)

von denn technischen eckdaten (i5 M480 und GT 540M) sieht das schon nicht schlecht aus für 660€

nachteil bei Medion ist der Support und die schwankende Qualität, bei letzteren kannst ja selbst beurteilen ob das  einigermaßen vernünftig verarbeitet wurde.

PS das hat eine schnellere Graka

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a618224.html

und einen i5  der zweiten  Generation


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

Medion Notebooks sind mittlerweile von der Qualität und vom Service auf einem guten Niveau. Das billig Aldi Image steht der ganzen Sache jedoch immer wieder im Weg. Meistens kommen 
von MSI gefertigte Barebones zum Einsatz. Teils habe ich auch schon HP Barebones gesehen, zumindest früher. Die Garantiezeit liegt bei vielen Geräten zudem bei 36 Monaten.
Nachteilig ist jedoch weiterhin die Bezugsquelle. Wenn man weiss was man will, dann ist ja alles i.O. Aber ansonsten...

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat bei Medion eigentlich schon immer gepasst. Wenn man vom reinen Innenleben ausgeht, sprich verbauter Technik. Discounterelektronik eben. Dass man dabei 
weder kompetente Beratung noch Megaservice zum Produkt erwarten kann und darf ist klar.

Was die CB angeht, was die Inhalte und Zielleserschaft angeht, nun ja, darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Fakt ist jedoch, dass die Tests objektiv und unabhängig sind.
Der einzige Grund eine CB überhaupt in die Hand zu nehmen, zumindest für mich. Aber das ist ja auch nicht das Thema^^


----------

